# Pharmaceutical Forecasting trending seasonality model



## gaurav_rawal (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am working on a pharmaceutical inline forecasting project and need some readily available trending tool which can trend on monthly level considering different trends (best fit should be selected automatically) and historical seasonality. I have created one and want to share with everyone but not sure how can i share it using this forum. Please provide me with your email id so that i can share the file if anyone needed. Would request you to share the file if you have anything which i can refer to while developing model.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## himanshusurya59 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hiiii Gaurav m also working in a pharmaceutical company...
 please let me know your requirement and send me file as you want to modifying!!!!!!!!!
at _Removed e-mail address - Moderator_ 

Thanks
Himanshu


----------



## sanits591 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Gaurav

If you wish, you can upload your developed excel model for forecasting on any of the site allowing to upload for free upto certain limits, like https://www.box.com/, and then can share the link on this forum for other viewers to download.


----------

